# ipod touch question



## 10pmStalker (Mar 25, 2008)

for those of you that might know, what is the difference between model number MA623LL/B and MB528LL/A. This is the 8GB model


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I checked out the net and found references to teh fact that the B version is probably the latest version and possibly doesn't require the upgrade that is being sold at $10 ~ $20 (accounts vary as to cost). I also note that there's mention of problems with downloading the upgrade so take care if you take or need to take that path.


----------

